# Suki my senegal parrot



## devilsofdarkness (Apr 14, 2008)

H i all this is Suki who is my female senegal parrot...Suki is 5 years old and we have had her since she was a baby at the breeders....She is silly tame and very loving!!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Love the pics! So well captured.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow, what lovely photo's! I love gargoyles too 

Suki looks adorable


----------



## Rio (Dec 15, 2008)

Those are just fantastic pix - stunning bird too.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Brill pictures...:thumbsup: love them.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

shes beautiful. was she hand reared.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

well done admin.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful Pictures!!
You must be very proud!


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Apr 14, 2008)

ty all...she is such a sweetie....yes she was hard reared and to my mind that makes such a difference...we did for a while have her brother here as well (he was bought by my mother in law) but he was a real tempermental so and so and went to live in a home where he is the only bird....


----------



## samaria (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow...!!!That's really awesome...!!!
I like all the pics....That's really very beautiful...& also nice...!!!
:thumbup:Good job dear....


----------



## alexmontoreso (Jan 3, 2009)

She is really beautiful parrot!

You are very lucky to have her as pet you know.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice pictures! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Aww your senegal is gorgeous!

We used to have a Senegal called Mojo, he was hand reared and the most amusing, comical bird you could find. We had him for about 3 years until my irresposible stupid dad let our dog (a terrier type heinz 57 who has since passed) jump up at the cage, and unfortunately the dog grabbed his beak, and it killed him. I couldn't stop crying for days after it happened, and I have never forgiven my dad. He's an ******** of epic proportions when it comes to the animals, he's SO irresponsible. One of those "oh it'll be alright" people, and then says it was an accident when something terrible happens   

On the brighter side, I have a few pictures & a video of Mojo being his typical silly self...



















YouTube - Parrot in a spin

That's him doing his party trick in the hamster wheel, he loved that thing!


----------



## samaria (Nov 10, 2008)

That's really very nice pics. of parrots.I like the pics.


----------

